# **Buyer Beware!! Please read before buying a Dr. Xin Feng Amp**



## immtbiker

Due to problems between Head-Fi members and and Dr. Xin over the last two years, please read these two threads before buying an amp from Dr. Xin Feng.

 This information is not intended to slander anyone, just to better enable our members to make a rational buying decision based on previous transactions.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/m...dr-xin-343789/

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/tho...rrival-188413/


----------

